# Дорзальная секвестрированная грыжа диска L2-L3



## afrodita2525 (30 Май 2022)

Добрый день! Хотела бы посоветоваться по поводу своей ситуации. С января 2022 года были ноющие боли в пояснице, прошли после медикаментозной, физио и иглорефлексотерапии. Было сделано МРТ, которое показало грыжи L2-L3, L3-L4 и протрузии, L4-L5 L5-S1. И вот к апрелю все прошло (Продолжала заниматься физическими упражнениями дома, ничего серьезного, но много упражнений на пресс, чем видимо и спровоцировала дальнейшее прогрессирование), и при каком-то элементарном движении, прострел в пояснице, и далее боль в ягодицу. Продолжала заниматься физическими упражнениями дома, ничего серьезного, но много упражнений на пресс, чем видимо и спровоцировала дальнейшее прогрессирование. Ходить было затруднительно, первое время отдавало в левую ягодицу, далее в передню и боковую часть ноги (до колена). Проходила 200 м, нужно было нагнуться и растереть ногу. Т.к. блокада не принесла облегчение, переделала МРТ, на котором и обнаружилась теперь уже секвестрированная грыжа Л2-Л3 (прикрепляю описание). В течение 2-3 недель ездила на консультации к нейрохирургам, которые конечно рекомендовали операцию. Я, конечно, была и не против, но собиралась в мае улететь по делам, билеты уже были куплены и поездку не могла отменить, поэтому хотелось как-то переждать этот период. Меня записали на процедуру РЧД, и вот за неделю до этой процедуры у меня прекратились боли в ноги, постепенно они становились все меньше, и прошли вовсе. РЧД все-таки решили сделать для верности. После РЧД провела медикаментозное лечение. Прошло уже 1.5 месяца. Иногда возникают неприятые ощущения в области поясницы, в месте грыжи, но проходят, например, к утру. МРТ думаю пока переделывать рано. В связи с этим у меня есть вопросы:
1. Хотелось бы понять, что мне теперь делать? Возможно этот секвестр "усох" и перестал сдавливать нервный корешок, а что дальше? Он может куда-то сместиться? Все-таки боль прошла и без РЧД, процедуру сделала, чтобы подстраховаться перед поездкой.
2. Нужна ли мне операция в любом случае или нет? 
3. И еще я как раз планировала беременность, как с этим быть?
4. Когда есть смысл переделать МРТ?
Большое спасибо заранее за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2022)

afrodita2525 написал(а):


> Меня записали на процедуру РЧД, и вот за неделю до этой процедуры у меня прекратились боли в ноги, постепенно они становились все меньше, и прошли вовсе. РЧД все-таки решили сделать для верности. После РЧД провела медикаментозное лечение. Прошло уже 1.5 месяца. Иногда возникают неприятые ощущения в области поясницы, в месте грыжи, но проходят, например, к утру. МРТ думаю пока переделывать рано. В связи с этим у меня есть вопросы:





afrodita2525 написал(а):


> 1. Хотелось бы понять, что мне теперь делать? Возможно этот секвестр "усох" и перестал сдавливать нервный корешок, а что дальше? Он может куда-то сместиться? Все-таки боль прошла и без РЧД, процедуру сделала, чтобы подстраховаться перед поездкой.


Скорее, пока не усох, хотя "отечный" вариант грыжи может и быстро уменьшиться.
Скорее, хорошо лежит и ни на что не давит.
РЧД тут не помощник, тем не менее сделали и хорошо.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> 2. Нужна ли мне операция в любом случае или нет?


Нет.
Операцию делают не по размерам, а по самочувствию.
Неотложно - если писяете в штаны и если слабость ноги нарастает. Слабости нет? На пятках и носках ходите? На стул каждой ногой встать можете?
Планово - если три месяца не можете ходить на работу. На работу ходите?
Профилактически - если страх того, что все обострится в поездке выше страха операции.
Боитесь?



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> 3. И еще я как раз планировала беременность, как с этим быть?


Начинайте делать.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> 4. Когда есть смысл переделать МРТ?


Или не надо, если хорошо.
Или через 6 месяцев, если хотите контролировать.
Или сразу при ухудшении.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> Большое спасибо заранее за ответы.


Сейчас главное понять, что в пораженном сегменте надо минимизировать движение.
Научиться все делать без его участия.
Правильное поведение. Корсет, подушка под крестец и поясницу.
ЛФК. Все это Вам в помощь.
Эту информацию нашли?


----------



## afrodita2525 (30 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам большое за ответ. На данный момент меня ничего не беспокоит (иногда тяжесть в пояснице или немножко поноет и проходит). В ногу отдавало недели 2-3 и вдруг раз и все прошло (просто как-то странно, куда все делось). И в поездку сьездила и все нормально. 
Я ношу корсет когда что-то делаю по дому или чувствую напряжение в пояснице, а вот с лфк и подушкой под крестец, порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, а то я боюсь лишний раз пошевелиться, чтобы ничего там не сдвинуть 😀 какие упражнения можно делать и что за подушка? Хотя я сплю в основном на животе...
Спасибо еще раз!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2022)

afrodita2525 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо вам большое за ответ. На данный момент меня ничего не беспокоит (иногда тяжесть в пояснице или немножко поноет и проходит).


И хорошо.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> В ногу отдавало недели 2-3 и вдруг раз и все прошло (просто как-то странно, куда все делось). И в поездку сьездила и все нормально.


Отек ушел, позвонок двигаться перестал, боли прошли.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> Я ношу корсет когда что-то делаю по дому или чувствую напряжение в пояснице,


Хорошо.
А куда одевать корсет знаете? И какой корсет, сколько см ширины?
Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине​


afrodita2525 написал(а):


> а вот с лфк и подушкой под крестец, порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, а то я боюсь лишний раз пошевелиться, чтобы ничего там не сдвинуть 😀 какие упражнения можно делать и что за подушка?


http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/

Сперва п. 9, недельку.
Если не больно к пунку 10, недельку.
И далее если не больно.
А потом 7 и 8.
А потом спортзал.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> Хотя я сплю в основном на животе...


Лишь бы не больно.
Правильный матрас не даст прогнуться пояснице сильно вперёд, в том числе и при лежании на животе. 
Про подушки под поясницу, и под крестец, и под голову вот тут посмотрите, на своем все проще объяснять


			https://системы-здоровья.рф/


----------



## afrodita2525 (3 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, я начала делать упражнения пока для острого периода, спасибо. Корсет у меня поястнично-крестцовый с ребрами жесткости, УНГА, наверное, вы знаете их. А одеваю собственно как нарисовано на поясницу, но я поднимаю повыше, т.к. у меня грыжа с секвестром на л2-л3. Но обычно когда убираюсь. А может быть лучше, когда сижу одевать, все-таки чтобы спина прямая была.
Знаете, мне кажется, я себе этот секвестр сама накрутила, у меня видимо были грыжи, о которых я не знала, и я последний год усиленно пресс качала, скручиваний много, наклоны, растяжка и тп. И как раз когда заболела поясница, я не остановилась, а делала, то что было не больно, вот и вывалилось все...правда обидно теперь, что не могу заниматься ни растяжкой, ни прессом...сгибаться видимо не стоит все-таки вообще в случаях с грыжами...
А еще хотела спросить: а какова дальше судьба этого секвестра? Он же не может опять отечь и начать что-то сдавливать? т. е. по идее прошел острый период и он со временем усохнет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2022)

afrodita2525 написал(а):


> ...я начала делать упражнения пока для острого периода, спасибо. Корсет у меня поястнично-крестцовый с ребрами жесткости, УНГА, наверное, вы знаете их. А одеваю собственно как нарисовано на поясницу, но я поднимаю повыше, т.к. у меня грыжа с секвестром на л2-л3. Но обычно когда убираюсь. А может быть лучше, когда сижу одевать, все-таки чтобы спина прямая была.


Когда сидите, нужна подушка под крестец и поясничный прогиб. Корсет работает при движении в основном.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> Знаете, мне кажется, я себе этот секвестр сама накрутила, у меня видимо были грыжи, о которых я не знала, и я последний год усиленно пресс качала, скручиваний много, наклоны, растяжка и тп.


Правильный двигательный стереотип - основа длительно ремиссии.



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> И как раз когда заболела поясница, я не остановилась, а делала, то что было не больно, вот и вывалилось все...правда обидно теперь, что не могу заниматься ни растяжкой, ни прессом...сгибаться видимо не стоит все-таки вообще в случаях с грыжами...


Стоит, но потом.
В профилактических упражнениях вполне это есть.
Это когда закончите с лечебными.

*Упражнений профилактические*​
5. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*

6. *Профилактические упражнения для формирования правильной осанки*

7. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*

8. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*



afrodita2525 написал(а):


> А еще хотела спросить: а какова дальше судьба этого секвестра? Он же не может опять отечь и начать что-то сдавливать? т. е. по идее прошел острый период и он со временем усохнет?


Конечно!
В жизни все когда-то усыхает!


----------



## afrodita2525 (3 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, все в жизни когда-то усыхает, это я посмеялась )))) хотя это правда. Доктор, а вы знаете, еще такой момент, вот у меня грыжа слева и секвестр соответственно тоже, а у меня появились неприятные ощущения справа где-то в районе талии сбоку\сзади. Были позавчера натерлась диклофенаком, вставила свечку, к утру прошло...через день (сегодня) опять там же беспокойство. Я комплекс упражнений делаю в остром периоде. Но меня это что-то стало напрягать, то 1.5 месяца ничего не беспокоило после обнаружения секвестра и острого периода, а сейчас то тяжесть в пояснице, то в месте грыжи, то почему-то справа появилось не понятно почему. Мне что так пожизненно со свечками и мазью ходить? Боюсь уже пошевелиться и сделать какое-то неловкое движение...
Извините за мои многочисленные вопросы и беспокойство.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2022)

@afrodita2525, то есть в пораженном сегменте есть подвижность и отсюда боль.
Надо новый стереотип такой, чтобы не двигалось!


----------



## afrodita2525 (6 Июн 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, а что это значит? Не очень поняла, что за стереотип такой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2022)

Вот Вы жили и нагружали только один диск, вот этот диск и лопнул.
Почему у других не так сильно лопаются, потому что у них все работают понемногу, а у Вас только один!
Вот теперь диска нет! И что Вы изменили в жизни?
Ничего.
Теперь без диска это место должно не двигаться, а оно продолжает двигаться за всех!

Инвалиды работают, а здоровые водку пьют!


----------

